# Dewalt DWP 611



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Information
Today router bit came loose on my dewalt 611, fairly new router after looking over I found that the retaining nut came loose and had work up and was not allowing the collet to tighten up, so if you own one might want to check


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

What do you do about this problem? Are you returning the router or taking it to a repair center or -- ? Have you notified Dewalt in some way?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Roloff 
No I repair the problem myself, the retaining nut had never been tightened properly and had work up the shaft till it was just below the Collet nut, beings this router uses only one wrench I did not notice that I was tighting thr collet nut against the retaining nut ,once I tighten the retaining nut fixed problem,the only reason I am mention this so not one else has same problem and does not notice and allows the collet nut not to tighten properly ( just saying if you own a 611 check the retaining nut)


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I just received a DW611 yesterday by UPS and had done a quick look, mounted a fit and let it run for minute or two. After you email, I went out to look again. The nut on mine that is behind the collet is recessed and only can be held by a socket. When turned, the entire armature turns. Could they have shipped yours with a second nut over the original? I'm amazed the motor wouldn't hurt itself if the shaft was free to move laterally.

Steve.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

No Steve no second nut that is the one that came loose, I had to lock the armature a tighten it with a deep well socket , have no idea how it came loose or that was ever tighten in the first place but it is tight now ( no damage to motor )


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Mine is tight, but going to recheck every use for a while. Good heads up.


----------

